

Kodiak PHP - iPad app with offline PHP code execution - hswolff
http://www.becomekodiak.com/

======
asiekierka
This is a really good idea! I myself would love to be able to design websites
on the go, although I'm not too fond of PHP.

You may want to try porting over the picoc C interpreter to make an ANSI C
code executor - that would be pretty nice as well.

------
billshander
Interesting concept. Can you create an app in PHP off of the iPad and then run
it on the iPad? That would be useful too.

------
smoody
very cool product. and thanks for open-sourcing some of your code libraries --
they will be useful for me!

